# Expanding foam target.



## reckless (Jul 8, 2006)

Has anyone used two part pouring foam to make a target.
Something like the blob target.
Anyone have any info on what kind of pouring/expandable foam you would use.


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

I have been doing research for yrs and unless you buy the stuff in huge quantities its pretty darn expensive. I recently checked out a company that makes a rubber like foam dense enough to hold up and to make a block target that is about 24" square it was almost $500 :mg: !! I have played with the spray can stuff and its not that great and wont stop my arrows either. So im still trying I am wanting to build cheap enough that I can sell some here and locally at shoots. Good luck, Mike


----------



## Ehunter42 (Mar 3, 2010)

They make several densities of the expanding foam. I got some from Van ***** a few years ago. It's much denser than the spray can stuff. Reasonably cheap too for how much final product you get. No sure how it would stop arrows as a full target, but as dense as it is, I'd think it would. I've used it to patch other 3D foam targets, and it seems to be ok.


----------



## cass2 (Feb 4, 2011)

I also have chased the DIY foam target dream ! There is no easy , cheap way that I can find to pour, spray, or buy foam sheets, that I can find ! I searched for weeks and finally just today built a carpet target. It works well and the arrows pull easy. Even building the carpet target was a job ! But it is over and I can shoot all I want . Now if there is a "new" discovery in the foam target trade, I'll still jump in. But for now I will just shoot carpet !


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

I wish I could find out also. I am wanting to make a broadhead target....


----------



## Sandys18 (Oct 6, 2006)

During election years they have the corrugated plastic election signs. If you stack and then compress them you can shoot field points and broad heads into them.


----------



## cass2 (Feb 4, 2011)

Wouldn't you know it ! The day AFTER I build and wrestle a carpet target all over the back yard I found a huge dumpster full of roof sheeting foam !! I am going to check it out tommorrow. If it will stop an arrow I'm building a couple of targets out of sheet foam. I didn't get to check it out today as I was driving by, but it is only 1/4 mile from my house. I'm not sure what type of foam it is but it looked to be 3 to 4 inches thick !


----------



## StevenT (Dec 9, 2010)

better hurry before they take out the trash I work at a warehouse and next door to me they wire up railroad cabins and they toss good foam but its a race to get it at my work. Theres about five of us that are building our own collections of targets.


----------



## waterfowlah (Apr 4, 2008)

I have a friend that sprays both high density and low density foam. He is filling two large Box's for me to try. I'm going to face them with a self healing type of foam board, and wrap them with boat wrap. I'll let you know how I make out.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

cass2 said:


> Wouldn't you know it ! The day AFTER I build and wrestle a carpet target all over the back yard I found a huge dumpster full of roof sheeting foam !! I am going to check it out tommorrow. If it will stop an arrow I'm building a couple of targets out of sheet foam. I didn't get to check it out today as I was driving by, but it is only 1/4 mile from my house. I'm not sure what type of foam it is but it looked to be 3 to 4 inches thick !


I got a bunch of those foam blocks from tractor supply, they use them between their trailers that they sell. They work good for a while then they start having pass thru's...then you have a bunch of foam blocks all over the yard with holes in them...trust me on this one...my husband is not happy with my DIY skills on the foam blocks for targets...lol


----------



## MikeD74T (Jun 20, 2010)

Here's a video about repairing a shot out 3D target. Believe they sell the foam kits. 3 rivers archery http://www.3riversarchery.com/3rdemos7.asp#39 Several other helpful videos on their site also. MikeD74T


----------



## tenpin (Mar 31, 2010)

I do not know about making a whole target but I have been fillingthe center of my target for a while, shoot it out then fill it back up.


----------



## SoutherntierBowhuntr (Jul 1, 2007)

Hey tenpin...filling it with what?


----------



## tenpin (Mar 31, 2010)

I think its great stuff, I had a hole big enough for my fist in a block layered target.. I tried it and it does ok if I shoot it out I just spray it again after it expands i trim with knife so my target paper sits right its ugly but it works


----------



## biggameslayer (Jun 17, 2008)

what is that stuff they use to make the manicans on mythbusters i would think that would work if its cheap


----------



## beenjammin94 (Jun 27, 2009)

biggameslayer said:


> what is that stuff they use to make the manicans on mythbusters i would think that would work if its cheap


ballistics gell


----------



## blazeAR (Dec 26, 2010)

beenjammin94 said:


> ballistics gell


Beat me to it, was going to suggest the same thing.


----------



## dasbear (Nov 11, 2010)

There is supposed to be a homemade recipe for ballistic Gel. Try googleing it.


----------



## biggameslayer (Jun 17, 2008)

i did last night just didnt put it up gelatin powder and water


----------



## afflicted (Jan 28, 2010)

My buddy is in the insulation business and they use expanding foam for block walls and tight spots. They always spray a little to make sure it is coming out well, so I get him to spray in to a small box. It stops arrows well but can be a little hard to pull sometimes.


----------



## lanez7magnum (Feb 22, 2011)

Idea......... what about taking a box and layer it with foam board but leave about one inch voids through the layering and then go back and fill the voids with say ballistic gel or equivelent ......hmmmmm


----------



## reckless (Jul 8, 2006)

thinking of trying this stuff.
maybe the number 4.
http://www.aeromarineproducts.com/boat-foam.htm
also hear is a doc on how to use.
http://www.aeromarineproducts.com/pages/pdf/4-lb-foam-instructions.pdf
what do you think.
might work???


----------



## arpok24 (May 21, 2010)

I work at a company that deals with Spray Foam in any which way you could imagine. Although it would most likely work, it just does not seem practical. The materials are quite expensive , and unless you plan on spending a bunch of money for someone to take the time and spray several blocks I cant really see it panning out. If you have connections to someone who does spray foam though great idea.


----------



## waterfowlah (Apr 4, 2008)

Shot my targets last night. 40"x36"x24" high density foam. Maxis @ 64 lbs 40yds about 10" penetration. Im having several more made they work great. at this thickness I have 6 sides to shoot at.


----------



## bambieslayer (Apr 7, 2010)

hi waterfowlah
whats this stuff called and where do I get it


----------



## arpok24 (May 21, 2010)

what you are looking for is Closed Cell polyurethane foam. They come in several densities , 2lb being the most common and low end of the market for closed cell. It is a two part mix usually 1:1 ratio. BE AWARE THOUGH! These are chemicals that do have serious health factors. Prolonged exposer to the A part can lead to problems and fumes are released when reacting the two materials to make foam. A respirator is well advised (and not those little dust masks) an organic filter. Obviously you dont want any to get on your skin either. If you plan to mess around with it please read up on it and check all saftey measures!


----------



## colbs (Apr 15, 2012)

what about using thos children foam puzzle carpet things lear them with some other type of foam or carpet then frame em with some wood would thos be good for achery???also would be in expencive to and i beleive they come in packs of four?


----------



## klean1 (Jan 14, 2012)

http://www.uscomposites.com/foam.html 

I've ordered the rubber urethane epoxy for other things. I would think that it would be better than foam, not sure how it would stop a broadhead though


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

orarcher said:


> I have been doing research for yrs and unless you buy the stuff in huge quantities its pretty darn expensive. I recently checked out a company that makes a rubber like foam dense enough to hold up and to make a block target that is about 24" square it was almost $500 :mg: !! I have played with the spray can stuff and its not that great and wont stop my arrows either. So im still trying I am wanting to build cheap enough that I can sell some here and locally at shoots. Good luck, Mike


This was my experience too. Reynolds corp and smooth-on are the same company and they sell the 12 pound foam you would want but it is $450 for 1 gallon kit and I think that expands into 20 gallons. that's a pretty dinky target for that price. 

If you find a source I would really like to know so post it here.


----------



## old44 (Jan 6, 2011)

Recycle old carpet.


----------



## elkbow69 (May 7, 2010)

Im tellin you man, SHRINK WRAP is the best and cheapest way to make a target. The stuff is free at most warehouses, Walmarts bale the stuff up in 4x4 bales. 

Feed/Farm supply stores, or any large warehouse, lowes, home depot, will give you the stuff. 

I have target I made 2 years ago, and after having the shrink wrap for over 10 years in a 10 mil plastic bag. Its taken THOUSANDS of shots! 

The post abive but with carpet PAD sanniched up makes a great broadhead target.


----------



## Gabriel McCall (Feb 8, 2012)

elkbow69 said:


> Im tellin you man, SHRINK WRAP is the best and cheapest way to make a target. The stuff is free at most warehouses, Walmarts bale the stuff up in 4x4 bales.
> 
> Feed/Farm supply stores, or any large warehouse, lowes, home depot, will give you the stuff.
> 
> ...


That sounds better and esaier than grocery bags stuffed in a woven plastic sack like I have. I need a larger target! LOL!


----------



## Danno75 (Jul 11, 2007)

Ehunter42 said:


> They make several densities of the expanding foam. I got some from Van ***** a few years ago. It's much denser than the spray can stuff. Reasonably cheap too for how much final product you get. No sure how it would stop arrows as a full target, but as dense as it is, I'd think it would. I've used it to patch other 3D foam targets, and it seems to be ok.


My Block target was near the end of its life after 5 years. I bought some of the expanding foam from Home Depot, drilled some holes in the block, filled it back up and I think its got another 3-4 years in it. Not sure how the stuff works on its own.


----------



## jerid (Jan 10, 2013)

I use the spray can foam to fill the weak spots in my straw bail targets the straw on the can fits right through the arrow holes in the paper targets. It's $2.00 a can vs going and getting another bail for 6 bucks.


----------



## doubleeagle (Jun 3, 2012)

shrink wrap and burlap made this. Kinda ugly, but really holds up. Hope the photo works.


----------



## elkbow69 (May 7, 2010)

Its a cowbuffapigalopolarbear target.


----------



## doubleeagle (Jun 3, 2012)

It would be funny to put that near someone's stand. Imagine how it would scare the crap out of someone that is in there before light and sees it when the sun comes up. This will stand up to all the new bows with high fps. Pretty cheap to make and fun too.


----------



## Hopehik (Dec 26, 2012)

Haha great stuff here very innovative.


----------



## doubleeagle (Jun 3, 2012)

Here's another photo of the shrink wrap and burlap. Its suppposed to be a giraffe.


----------



## doubleeagle (Jun 3, 2012)

One more of a bull this time.


----------



## Spurhunter (Dec 8, 2008)

Those are cool. I think me and my Son would enjoy making some targets together and shooting them. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Lkyman (Jan 10, 2010)

The last couple of years I have made a BH target from the cans of foam. I get a good size box from work and it takes 4-5 cans to fill up. This stuff keeps expanding as it dries. I put some plywood on both sides and ratchet strap it down tight. I will take about 2 weeks for the stuff in the center to cure. After season I haul to work and toss in the dumpster. This year I painted the front white and some black diamonds as targets.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Whatever doubleeagle is smoking i want some....... 

Very "creative"

I like it

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2-dogs (Aug 31, 2009)

elkbow69 said:


> Its a cowbuffapigalopolarbear target.


Thanks for the laugh


----------



## OxMan80 (Jan 25, 2015)

Anybody tried the pink insulation foam from Home Depot? It's like $32 for a 2" thick sheet. Cut into 2' x 2' squares gives you a 16" deep block.


----------



## tjb50cal (Jul 5, 2010)

you tube is your friend..... 3d target repair videos .https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuBmLnJIGBg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-e_DdN9CCQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=caIpJ5lRJqs&index=109&list=PLC78F90E5CDA6A278


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

elkbow69 said:


> Its a cowbuffapigalopolarbear target.


Now that right there was funny!

At least doubleeagle bailed us out and told us what the giraffe was! 
As crazy as they look I would still like to know what the build process was it appears to have some promise.


----------



## z9481 (Oct 9, 2009)

i just made 7 burlap sack and plastic wrap targets. total cost $25 and about 2 hrs time. when packed down, you will NOT shoot thru. I wish i had more of an artistic flair like doubleeagle.


----------



## Jack Nasty (Aug 28, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> I got a bunch of those foam blocks from tractor supply, they use them between their trailers that they sell. They work good for a while then they start having pass thru's...then you have a bunch of foam blocks all over the yard with holes in them...trust me on this one...my husband is not happy with my DIY skills on the foam blocks for targets...lol


I got a bunch of these blocks from Tractor Supply, stacked them together two deep, put a couple of ratchet straps around them, then filled the gaps with the expanding foam. After the foam cures, take the straps off, and you have a BIG target. Mine has lasted me about three years now, and it handles broadheads just fine from 82lbs.


----------



## NDPronghorn (Jan 3, 2008)

Supposedly there was a company pushing a new foam type product at this years 2018 ATA that is used to repair the damaged & shot out areas of 3D Targets. Does anyone have the name of the company or a website to go to as I can’t find anything? Thanks


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

yes this would be good information


----------



## Mike Zee (Jun 16, 2017)

I tried the kids play mats,worked good but the arrows pulled a little hard


----------



## Johnpryor (Sep 19, 2017)

Very cool


----------

